# An Open Letter To Our Leaders



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

This letter was posted on Glenn Beck's website.

I will no longer support either party. It is
time for us all to stop supporting political parties and begin supporting people that are going to protect our constitution and liberty.

This guy says it all for me and I think if you will be honest with yourselves you will agree with him as I do. Please pass this on to as many Americans as you can. I am also forwarding to my elected officials. Lets take this country back now before it is too late. Remember that elections have consequences.

________________________________________________________________________________

*I'm a home grown American citizen, 53, registered Democrat all my life. Before the last presidential election I registered as a Republican because I no longer felt the Democratic Party represents my views or works to pursue issues important to me. Now I no lon ger feel the Republican Party represents my views or works to pursue issues important to me. The fact is I no longer feel any political party or representative in Washington represents my views or works to pursue the issues important to me. There must be someone. Please tell me who you are. Please stand up and tell me that you are there and that you're willing to fight for our Constitution as it was written. Please stand up now. You might ask yourself what my views and issues are that I would horribly feel so disenfranchised by both major political parties. What kind of nut job am I? Will you please tell me?
Well, these are briefly my views and issues for which I seek representation:

One, illegal immigration. I want you to stop coddling illegal immigrants and secure our borders. Close the underground tunnels. Stop the violence and the trafficking in drugs and people. No amnesty, not again. Been there, done that, no resolution. P.S., I'm not a racist. This isn't to be confused with legal immigration.

Two, the TARP bill, I want it repealed and I want no further funding supplied to it. We told you no, but you did it anyway. I want the remaining unfunded 95% repealed. Freeze, repeal.

Three: Czars, I want the circumvention of our checks and balances stopped immediately. Fire the czars. No more czars. Government officials answer to the process, not to the president. Stop trampling on our Constitution and honor it.

Four, cap and trade. The debate on global warming is not over. There is more to say.

Five, universal healthcare. I will not be rushed into another expensive decision. Don't you dare try to pass this in the middle of the night and then go on break. Slow down!

Six, growing government control. I want states rights and sovereignty fully restored. I want less government in my life, not more. Shrink it down. Mind your own business. You have enough to take care of with your real obligations. Why don't you start there.

Seven, ACORN. I do not want ACORN and its affiliates in charge of our 2010 census. I want them investigated. I also do not want mandatory escrow fees contributed to them every time on every real estate deal that closes. Stop the funding to ACORN and its affiliates pending impartial audits and investigations. I do not trust them with taking the census over with our taxpayer money. I don't trust them with our taxpayer money. Face up to the allegations against them and get it resolved before taxpayers get any more involved with them. If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, hello. Stop protecting your political buddies. You work for us, the people. Investigate.

Eight, redistribution of wealth. No, no, no. I work for my money. It is mine. I have always worked for people with more money than I have because they gave me jobs. That is the only redistribution of wealth that I will support. I never got a job from a poor person. Why do you want me to hate my employers? Why ‑‑ what do you have against shareholders making a profit?

Nine, charitable contributions. Although I never got a job from a poor person, I have helped many in need. Charity belongs in our local communities, where we know our needs best and can use our local talent and our local resources. Butt out, please. We want to do it ourselves.

Ten, corporate bailouts. Knock it off. Sink or swim like the rest of us. If there are hard times ahead, we'll be better off just getting into it and letting the strong survive. Quick and painful. Have you ever ripped off a Band‑Aid? We will pull together. Great things happen in America under great hardship. Give us the chance to innovate. We cannot disappoint you more than you have disappointed us.

Eleven, transparency and accountability. How about it? No, really, how about it? Let's have it. Let's say we give the buzzwords a rest and have some straight honest talk. Please try ‑‑ please stop manipulating and trying to appease me with clever wording. I am not the idiot you obviously take me for. Stop sneaking around and meeting in back rooms making deals with your friends. It will only be a prelude to your criminal investigation. Stop hiding things from me.

Twelve, unprecedented quick spending. Stop it now.
Take a breath. Listen to the people. Let's just slow down and get some input from some non politicians on the subject. Stop making everything an emergency. Stop speed reading our bills into law. I am not an activist. I am not a community organizer. Nor am I a terrorist, a militant or a violent person. I am a parent and a grandparent. I work. I'm busy. I'm busy. I am busy, and I am tired. I thought we elected competent people to take care of the business of government so that we could work, raise our families, pay our bills, have a little recreation, complain about taxes, endure our hardships, pursue our personal goals, cut our lawn, wash our cars on the weekends and be responsible contributing members of society and teach our children to be the same all while living in the home of the free and land of the brave.
I entrusted you with upholding the Constitution. I believed in the checks and balances to keep from getting far off course. What happened? You are very far off course. Do you really think I find humor in the hiring of a speed reader to unintelligently ramble all through a bill that you signed into law without knowing what it contained? I do not. It is a mockery of the responsibility I have entrusted to you. It is a slap in the face. I am not laughing at your arrogance. Why is it that I feel as if you would not trust me to make a single decision about my own life and how I would live it but you should expect that I should trust you with the debt that you have laid on all of us and our children. We did not want the TARP bill. We said no. We would repeal it if we could . I am sure that we still cannot. There is such urgency and recklessness in all of the recent spending.
From my perspective, it seems that all of you have gone insane. I also know that I am far from alone in these feelings. Do you honestly feel that your current pursuits have merit to patriotic Americans? We want it to stop. We want to put the brakes on everything that is being rushed by us and forced upon us. We want our voice back. You have forced us to put our lives on hold to straighten out the mess that you are making. We will have to give up our vacations, our time spent with our children, any relaxation time we may have had and money we cannot afford to spend on you to bring our concerns to Washington. Our president often knows all the right buzzword is unsustainable. Well, no kidding. How many tens of thousands of dollars did the focus group cost to come up with that word? We don't want your overpriced words. Stop treating us like we're morons.
We want all of you to stop focusing on your reelection and do the job we want done, not the job you want done or the job your party wants done. You work for us and at this rate I guarantee you not for long because we are coming. We will be heard and we will be represented. You think we're so busy with our lives that we will never come for you? We are the formerly silent majority, all of u s who quietly work , pay taxes, obey the law, vote, save money, keep our noses to the grindstone and we are now looking up at you. You have awakened us, the patriotic spirit so strong and so powerful that it had been sleeping too long. You have pushed us too far. Our numbers are great. They may surprise you. For every one of us who will be there, there will be hundreds more that could not come. Unlike you, we have their trust. We will represent them honestly, rest assured. They will be at the polls on voting day to usher you out of office. We have canceled vacations. We will use our last few dollars saved. We will find the representation among us and a grassroots campaign will flourish. We didn't ask for this fight. But the gloves are coming off. We do not come in violence, but we are angry. You will represent us or you will be replaced with someone who will. There are candidates among us when he will rise like a Phoenix from the ashes that you have made of our constitution.
Democrat, Republican, independent, libertarian. Understand this. We don't care. Political parties are meaningless to us. Patriotic Americans are willing to do right by us and our Constitution and that is all that matters to us now. We are going to fire all of you who abuse power and seek more. It is not your power. It is ours and we want it back. We entrusted you with it and you abused it. You are dishonorable. You are dishonest. As Am Americans we are ashamed of you. You have brought shame to us. If you are not representing the wants and needs of your constituency loudly and consistently, in spite of the objections of your party, you will be fired. Did you hear? We no longer care about your political parties. You need to be loyal to us, not to them. Because we will get you fired and they will not save you. If you do or can represent me, my issues, my views, please stand up. Make your identity known. You need to make some noise about it. Speak up. I need to know who you are. If you do not speak up, you will be herded out with the rest of the sheep and we will replace the whole damn congress if need be one by one. We are coming. Are we coming for you? Who do you represent? What do you represent? Listen. Because we are coming. We the people are coming.
*
:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Aint gonna happen... over half the people in this country receive a check from the government for every reason under the sun!! uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish it would happen, but these slimy slugs have to many people on the government tit. The youth who are afraid to grow up and go out on their own elected Obama as their surrogate mother and for the free lunch.

However, it is heartening to know there are others out there. Maybe when the youth figure out their lifestyle is going into the crapper they will change their mind. They need to change it fast before it's to late. They need to become more concerned about the constitution than the rights of guys who are confused and think their mouth is a vagina.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Rite on Plainsman.. now your gettin after it!!!



> They need to become more concerned about the constitution than the rights of guys who are confused and think their mouth is a vagina.


Did you see the article in the Minot Daily about how to handle protesters? Looks like something real bad coming our way when they send out teams to train people how to handle ****** off citizens. uke:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Did you see the article in the Minot Daily about how to handle protesters? Looks like something real bad coming our way when they send out teams to train people how to handle ticked off citizens


.

yes, i suspect they are taking a page out of the Iranian Revolutionary Guard handbook regarding shooting and clubbing protesters!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was just watching Beck, and a lady from Phoenix wrote that letter. She had been a life long democrat, switched to republican, now doesn't like either, but has some hope the republicans may turn around. Wow, does that sound familiar. Well, not life long democrat I was only demented for about four years.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

my guess is, Plainsman, there are a lot of dems or those who voted for Obama, that are now beginning to wonder just what that change was all about and how to stop the "takeover" underway......


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> > Did you see the article in the Minot Daily about how to handle protesters? Looks like something real bad coming our way when they send out teams to train people how to handle ticked off citizens
> 
> 
> .
> ...


I'm pretty sure when we rebel the cops and firemen will be trampled over like an old doormat!! I hope I'm alive when it happens so I can help take our country back. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> so I can help take our country back


If that ever happens there is a flaw in our constitution that needs to be corrected. The formers of this nation debated who should vote. Should everyone be able to vote, or should only those who have property be able to vote. Their concern was that those without property would vote for unscrupulous politicians that would tax the property owners for the benefit of those less successful. I think those that argued that point were right. They were worried that once a portion of the population learned they could vote themselves prosperity that our nation would self destruct. Liberals have been doing that a long time already, but Obama will be the catalyst that propels us into full socialism. That will be the end of this nation as our fathers knew it.

Will will become a power crazed liberal utopia, and a free man's nightmare.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> If that ever happens there is a flaw in our constitution that needs to be corrected.


Not to mention the gazillion of other ridiculous laws and regulations that have came around in the last 50 years. Lets go back to when people respected each other or loose some teeth. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Lets go back to when people respected each other or loose some teeth.


There you go. Instead of pent up anger until they shoot someone just take them out behind the school and pound lumps in their face. Some of these punks might learn to respect people then. Today, their mommy will sign a criminal complaint against you. Mommies also need to stop telling their little darlings they are perfect. Some of these kids don't need their self esteem improved, it's already way beyond reality. Everyone is a genius today. Just ask them. They don't understand humility either.   I may sound angry, but the fact is I am chuckling as I type.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ironically these are some of the principles that Obama ran and won on. Things like the wasteful spending and personal accountability. That apparently is gone. I have faith that the people are not that stupid and are catching on quicker than the liberals thought. Every time I pick up a newspaper, book, internet, or the beloved TV I am irritated by how the federal gov't (liberals and corporate whore repubs) are destroying the systems put in place for the people. I cannot believe that Obama has not been called out for not living up to more of his promises. Only a fool would have thought he could live up to all of them but he isn't even close on the fundamental issues, promises, and solutions of his campaign.

On a side note Obama's approval ratings are down again. Eventually the bell has to ring in the heads of him and his advisers.


----------

